# Error al iniciar Project Wizard, en CCS



## Argonaut (Ene 30, 2016)

Hola, al intentar iniciar un proyecto con el CCS c, y utilizando el Project Wizard, me sale el siguiente error: I/O error , y luego el aviso : EXception EAccessviolation in module PCwwiz.exe at 0018C325 ACeess violation at address 0018C325 in module 'pcwwiz.exe read of adress 00000008.
 Ya he intentado desinstalarlo y a volver instalar, bajar otra instalación y nada de nada... alguna sugestión? saludos.

PS. Utilizo el Windows 10 64 Bits.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 30, 2016)

Posibles soluciones:


No usar el Project Wizard. (Recomendado)
Actualizar la versión del compilador.
Usar un Windows anterior y de 32 Bits. (Downgrade)


----------



## Argonaut (Ene 31, 2016)

Hola D@rkbytes, gracias por contestar, sobre el 1º es que no tengo experiencia en el compilador, y el wizard nos da un empuje al tentar iniciar un proyecto. Sobre la versión tengo la 5.015, y según compañeros, es la mas actual pero veré si hay alguna mas. Y 3º, si creo que tengo un viejo portátil que se no me falla la memoria, utiliza el vista... hare una instalación al win 7 32 Bits, posteriormente instalare el CCS y a rezar. Gracias por sus ideas y un cordial saludo.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 31, 2016)

Argonaut dijo:


> Hola D@rkbytes, gracias por contestar, sobre el 1º es que no tengo experiencia en el compilador, y el wizard nos da un empuje al tentar iniciar un proyecto.


Desde que empecé a utilizar éste compilador me di cuenta que el Project Wizard colocaba cosas que no se iban a usar en el programa y descarté su uso.
Cuando ya tienes un poco de experiencia sobre los PICs y los lenguajes de programación, es fácil comprender los compiladores.
Aparte siempre cuentas con los documentos de ayuda, porque tienen toda la información necesaria.


Argonaut dijo:


> Sobre la versión tengo la 5.015, y según compañeros, es la mas actual pero veré si hay alguna mas.


Esa versión ya es muy vieja. Cuando estás registrado puedes ir recibiendo las actualizaciones.
La última actualización a la fecha, es la versión 5.054


Argonaut dijo:


> Haré una instalación al win 7 32 Bits, posteriormente instalaré el CCS y a rezar. Gracias por sus ideas y un cordial saludo.


En Windows 7 no tendrás problemas con el compilador. 

Saludos.


----------



## Pepito123 (Abr 6, 2016)

Pudiste solucionar el problema  ?  a mi igual me pasa eso  :/


----------

